# Keeping azureus with leucomelas?



## herpguy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello,
Has anybody had any experience with keeping D. azureus with D. leucomelas or knows of any scenarios where this has worked out?
I just want to know if they are compatible.
Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah, the daily mixing post. The vast majority of the community is stirctly opposed to mixing, and the rst leave it to the experienced keeperd with large tanks. Definitely stick to species tanks. Here's a link to a care sheet posted officially by the site.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/10507-mixing-101-a.html
I just hope everyone will be mature enough not to flame you.


----------



## herpguy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I knew that that inevitably is going to happen.
I don't want to be a troll, I am just curious.
Thanks for actually giving me information, I know most people wouldn't do that.
Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Azureus tend to be far more aggressive than leucomelas and there are known instances where leucs did poorly in vivs (i.e died probably due to stress) when mixed with tincs. So I would not recommend it.

Bill


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I put some Leucs and Azureus together for about 8 hours while I was cleaning containers. I didn't notice until later that it was a very bad idea. The Azureus were trampling the Luecs and stressing them badly. After all of them were back in their vivs it took the Luecs about a week to start acting normal again. Mixing is frowned upon for a reason. I hope this helps. I couldn't believe the stress it caused.


----------



## herpguy (Apr 18, 2009)

Man, that doesn't sound good then!
I guess that that can't work out.
I have kept many herp species together, as I don't like to go by people's "Never keep other species together" rule of thumb.
I like to find out if it would work, but I only keep species together if they are 100% compatible.

What species would you guys recommend to be kept with leucs?
Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

herpguy said:


> Man, that doesn't sound good then!
> I guess that that can't work out.
> I have kept many herp species together, as I don't like to go by people's "Never keep other species together" rule of thumb.
> I like to find out if it would work, but I only keep species together if they are 100% compatible.
> ...


I wish I could help. I've only worked with Azureus and Luecs so far.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd recommend any Drosophila or Collembola species.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> I'd recommend any Drosophila or Collembola species.


LOL, good one! How about a few isopods as well?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

herpguy said:


> What species would you guys recommend to be kept with leucs?


Your best bet would be other leucs. They are a great group frog.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

For the record I'm (now) strictly against mixing species. But I was given mixed information when entering the hobby and I took the advice of what _I_ wanted to do at the time (I got into this on an impulse buy and didn't do any research). So for a few weeks I kept a cobalt (which is a tinctorius which I understand to be virtually the same species as azureus) with a leuc. So far as I can tell there were no negative side effects to either frog. However, as has been mentioned there are a _lot_ of good reasons not to mix species. There are a lot of people who didn't get away with that kind of mistake like I did. So, I suppose you could say I've had "success" keeping a tinc and a leuc together. Would I recommend it? No. Would I risk it again? No. I'm just glad I got away from it unscathed.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i have one of those friends that are just always like " why cant i mix this with that omg omg it wont kill them jeez" that is a typical newb that just doesnt research animals and purchases them because it was a impulse purchase. so he has kept various frogs together while froglets. for the most part most got along.. sadly enough most of the ones that got along for the longest time were thumbs vent/lamasi and imi/varibilis then he had the leucs with azureus they started the brawl and he swamped the azureus out for the arutus and they actually didnt do to bad. but just dont mix them. if you only have space for one tank then just get the same species and watch them closely as they get older....


----------



## herpguy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't really seem like a good idea.
Sounds like it is either a hit or a miss, I don't want to take that chance.
I guess I'll just keep multiple species tanks.

I would like to thank you guys for not jumping on this thread like a pack of wolves on a weak young bison, you guys are much more mature than other forums.
-Dave


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well i mean we would all like to mix species in all of our vivs you know? who wouldnt want multi colored frogs in one beautiful set up. but sadly enough it would be too much stress and abuse on the frogs. so its up to us to do whats best for our pets. when i was younger i use to put a few red ear sliders in a tank with vines and branchs with some anols and a mud puppy it worked out awsome.. but i moved on to more exotic animals. but your right i did realize that froggers are so much more nicer and respectable. i love the frog hobby 10 times better then dealing with other herps.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you wanna vary it up a bit you could put a few chocolate leucs into the mix. They are just a line bred morph that can and should be bred back into the bloodlines anyways.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

herpguy said:


> Yeah, it doesn't really seem like a good idea.
> Sounds like it is either a hit or a miss, I don't want to take that chance.
> I guess I'll just keep multiple species tanks.
> 
> ...


Well, I wouldn`t go so far as to call us mature!

John


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

DCreptiles said:


> well i mean we would all like to mix species in all of our vivs you know? who wouldnt want multi colored frogs in one beautiful set up. but sadly enough it would be too much stress and abuse on the frogs. so its up to us to do whats best for our pets. when i was younger i use to put a few red ear sliders in a tank with vines and branchs with some anols and a mud puppy it worked out awsome.. but i moved on to more exotic animals. but your right i did realize that froggers are so much more nicer and respectable. i love the frog hobby 10 times better then dealing with other herps.


No doubt!!! I really wish I felt it was ok to do, as Id just have one big beautiful viv with a ton of different stuff in it. Blue, yellow, bronze, red you name it, Id have it. But I love my frogs too much to do that to them, and it would suck to replace them after the few months or whatever that they lived before death by stress


----------

